# Help With a Title



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

Now that the rights to my Father Serra’s Legacy has returned to me, I am going to republish them on Amazon.com.



I’ve already decided on a new title for Book One, changing from The Carpenter and the Sailor to The Englishman and The Majican (Indian?)

So, it’s now time to look at a new title for Book Two, The King’s Highway.

It is actually about exploring and laying out the route to be known as The King’s Highway. Exploration plays the biggest past of it.

Laying Out The King’s Highway is closer to describing the novel but Laying Out doesn’t feel right to me. So, how about _Establishing The King’s Highway_? Or _Mapping Out The King’s Highway_?

Here’s the long book description dreamed up by my previous publisher:

_Timothy Beadle and Jaime the Cahita followed their beloved Father President Serra through the wastelands of Baja California. At his behest, they join Governor Portolá and Father Crespí north to explore the unknown lands of Upper California. Led by the stalwart Sergeant Ortega, the band encounters many obstacles but finally reach the place where Mission San Francisco de Asís will someday stand. Over the next 15 years, they toil to help Father President Serra establish nine missions and watch as the governors establish three military garrisons designed to hold back possible intrusion by Russian fur traders. They settle in the Carmel Valley and raise families while still doing everything possible to reach Father President Serra's goal of bringing The Word of God to the Native Americans he and his brother friars look upon as their children. All too soon the frail and ever-suffering Father President Serra passes. Disciples, neophytes, and soldiers come from all over California to pass before their beloved friar's grave and all wonder if the dream will be carried on._

I will, of course, cut it down to 25 or so words for the book blurb.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 17, 2017)

Just an FYI, that should be Mohican, not majican .


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow pretty cool, congrats on getting your rights back.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 17, 2017)

A Kingdom is Born.


----------



## Toro (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey!  That's my novel!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> Now that the rights to my Father Serra’s Legacy has returned to me, I am going to republish them on Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.....

To the End of the Kings Highway

That sounds much more appropriate to Me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Mapping the King's highway?

Traversing the King's highway?

Pioneering the King's Highway?

Okay, I'm done brain fartins.

Beer time! 

Here's to ya, Diaz!


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2017)

The Birth of El Camino Real


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Father Serra's Legacy?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Father Serra's Legacy?




Father Junipero Serra. He was a Franciscan priest and friar who founded a mission in Baja then went on to found the first nine of the 21 missions in California.


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Just an FYI, that should be Mohican, not majican .



Actually not. This takes place in Baja California which is in the Spanish land they called Mejico (May-he-co) from the Aztec word Majica. We gringos turned it into Mexico.


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

hjmick said:


> The Birth of El Camino Real



Thanks. I really like that but am trying to keep it all in English.


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Father Serra's Legacy?



It's the overall title for the four historical novels in the series.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

The hard road Father Serra blazed. 

That may not be it, but it may help find what you need.


----------

